# Gatling wood stove



## Brian279 (Dec 6, 2017)

New to the forum and figured i can ask if anybody has info on this Gatling stove. Need the specs and clearances thanks


----------



## bholler (Dec 6, 2017)

Brian279 said:


> New to the forum and figured i can ask if anybody has info on this Gatling stove. Need the specs and clearances thanks


Clearances are 36" to combustibles.  What is behind the brick on the walls?


----------



## Brian279 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sorry thats was a pic of the stove im picking up...i wish i had a brick wall..this ia what i have now.. Behind that paneling is a square chimney. Can not find a clean out so im gueasing its behind the paneling. House is on a slab so im gonna cut the carpet between the blue lines and lay ceramic tile and build a heat shield on the wall. Alot of work and its getting cold


----------



## Brian279 (Dec 6, 2017)

Coming out the roof its the big square chimney block with red clay flue liners. Just bought this house. And never seen a chimney built like this.. Any insight on this. Is this chimney for wood or gas???.
Also waiting on a guy to inspect and clean it


----------



## bholler (Dec 6, 2017)

Brian279 said:


> Coming out the roof its the big square chimney block with red clay flue liners. Just bought this house. And never seen a chimney built like this.. Any insight on this. Is this chimney for wood or gas???.
> Also waiting on a guy to inspect and clean it


That sounds like a pretty standard chimney to me.  You can reduce the clearances to 12" with a proper ventilated heat sheild.  But you also need to deal with the wall passthrough you need 12" of solid masonry going through the wall.  You also need clearance from the outside of the masonry chimney.


----------



## Brian279 (Dec 6, 2017)

bholler said:


> That sounds like a pretty standard chimney to me.  You can reduce the clearances to 12" with a proper ventilated heat sheild.  But you also need to deal with the wall passthrough you need 12" of solid masonry going through the wall.  You also need clearance from the outside of the masonry chimney.



Im going by what existing from the 70's.
Everything looks good looking in to the chimney from the opening but still want to get it inspected. My biggest concern was the clearence and heat shield.
Do you think there is a cleanout somewhere or did the not install them on some


----------



## bholler (Dec 6, 2017)

Brian279 said:


> Im going by what existing from the 70's.
> Everything looks good looking in to the chimney from the opening but still want to get it inspected. My biggest concern was the clearence and heat shield.
> Do you think there is a cleanout somewhere or did the not install them on some


No it does not look good the paneling is way to close to the pipe going through the wall.  And there are plenty of chimneys with no cleanout.


----------



## Brian279 (Dec 6, 2017)

bholler said:


> No it does not look good the paneling is way to close to the pipe going through the wall.  And there are plenty of chimneys with no cleanout.



This how it is/was when i brought the house


----------



## bholler (Dec 6, 2017)

Brian279 said:


> This how it is/was when i brought the house


Yes it is unsafe


----------



## Brian279 (Dec 6, 2017)

bholler said:


> Yes it is unsafe





bholler said:


> Yes it is unsafe


What do i need to change or do? Want this this safe and right before i fire it up. Im not in a hurry by no means . i do have central air and heat but dont like the high heat bills


----------



## bholler (Dec 6, 2017)

Brian279 said:


> What do i need to change or do? Want this this safe and right before i fire it up. Im not in a hurry by no means . i do have central air and heat but dont like the high heat bills


Either cut it back and put in 12" of solid masonry on all sides of the crock or get an insulated wall passthrough


----------



## Brian279 (Dec 6, 2017)

bholler said:


> Either cut it back and put in 12" of solid masonry on all sides of the crock or get an insulated wall passthrough



One of these


----------



## bholler (Dec 6, 2017)

Brian279 said:


> One of these


Yes that is actually the one we use.  It is the easiest one we have found to install.


----------



## Brian279 (Dec 6, 2017)

bholler said:


> Yes that is actually the one we use.  It is the easiest one we have found to install.


So the will screw into where my old one is and the other end will slide into the chimney... Basically plug and play or?


----------



## bholler (Dec 6, 2017)

Brian279 said:


> So the will screw into where my old one is and the other end will slide into the chimney... Basically plug and play or?


No it screws fast to the chimney.  You need to cut back all of the flammables.


----------



## Brian279 (Dec 6, 2017)

bholler said:


> No it screws fast to the chimney.  You need to cut back all of the flammables.


Should be easy enough for a weekend project. Now for the heat shield. I have seen many diffrent ways other people has done theirs. Any insight of the way you would do it on the panel wall. I no i would love to tear the panel down and brick it but aint no telling all i would get it to doing that


----------



## bholler (Dec 6, 2017)

Brian279 said:


> Should be easy enough for a weekend project. Now for the heat shield. I have seen many diffrent ways other people has done theirs. Any insight of the way you would do it on the panel wall. I no i would love to tear the panel down and brick it but aint no telling all i would get it to doing that


Any non combustible material spaced off the wall with noncombustible spacers.  And a 1" gap top and bottom to allow for airflow.


----------



## begreen (Dec 7, 2017)

I'm glad to hear you want to make this install safe and proper. Here are a couple articles you may find helpful 
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/chimney-passing-a-chimney-through-the-wall.147754/#post-1987049
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/wood-stove-wall-clearances-primer.147785/#post-1987380


----------

